# The cursed itch has won out in the end.



## LeeevinKansas (Jul 12, 2011)

Hmm. where do i began. the guy who always posts stories about his personal life rather stories about traveling, but what else do i have to tribute to this forum, what else do i have to tell to entertain? This is my life. Im just that way..

So. eh. she left me today. cheated on me i believe. she lies. to hell with her. hmm. ive never been with a woman before 24 7 everyday for 9 months.

i gave up my life for her, and then she destroyed the new one i had built.

what is there to say? my life is in a million pieces. i have nothing left. nowhere to go.

People tell me to man up. ok then, as a man, i need to do this. hit the road and leave. dont give me shit for what im about to say. dude ive been through hell. and as a so called MAN, i have emotions, that i live to the fullest everyday. id rather suffer much, or enjoy a much, then live in the grey boring waste of a life between. I tried as a complete total fucking moron, suicide, once again. exxcept this time i took it farther than i ever though i would. As a fucked up homeless person that just lost his entire life and is tired of always having to look for someone, something snaps in you. its called your heart. your mind. your soul. watever. I actually would have died if it wasnt for a roomy who called the cops. I thank him now. I thank them that i actually get to wisen up now and be a man. i know what i do is not what normal people do, and im wierd.

ok fine. ive realized that. im wierd. i dont do shit the "right" way. whatever. my life has been so full of stress. my doctor rated me as having the life of the average 40 year old. and i became this way in 5 years. no im definitely, i cannot stress definitely not looking for sympathy.

im just contributing my godawful deep personal life as a story to entertain. what do i have to lose? Ive already lost everything.


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 12, 2011)

dood......i read yer posts.........ya know what.....it's over....your free now.....go hit the road.......every day the unhealthy attachment with her will weaken just a little bit (if thats what you want) and before you know it you'll be refreshed and this episode will just be that...an episode thats come and gone.........now's yer chance....run with it......good stuff is just around the bend..........thats just my stoopit opinion


----------



## meathook (Jul 12, 2011)

how does that quote go..._ it's only after we've lost everything that we're free to do anything._

can't remember where i heard that or from whom. but it rings true.


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Jul 12, 2011)

i love stp. u guys are complete strangers just inputing your 2 cents. but really. it helps so much. knowing theres strangers out there that some wierd reason, maybe possibly care. at least enough to get me back up and on with my life. does that make sense?


----------



## Margarita (Jul 12, 2011)

My two cents, having learned this the hard way as you have: NEVER spend time with anyone 24-7, especially a romantic partner. The majority of people in this society at least, will cheat on people, that's statistics speaking... and absence does make the heart grow fonder. No matter how much I love someone, being with them all the time for more than _maybe a week _on end is a sure recipe for subconscious boredom and an eventual break in the relationship (even if infidelity isn't involved.)

Having said all that, I feel for ya, but I also think that it's good that she made that decision for you. Hit the road! Go live YOUR life! You'll meet cool people and learn new things, grow as a person; the sort of stuff that cures heartbreak lies out there just waiting to be claimed.


----------



## Teko (Jul 12, 2011)

meathook said:


> how does that quote go..._ it's only after we've lost everything that we're free to do anything._


 its from the movie Fight Club.


----------



## dprogram (Jul 12, 2011)

meathook said:


> how does that quote go..._ it's only after we've lost everything that we're free to do anything._
> 
> can't remember where i heard that or from whom. but it rings true.


Thats my sig quote! One of my favorites and it rings so true!


----------

